# Dosing Excel in CRS tank?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone dose EXCEL in a CRS tank?
Any deaths? Problems?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, i would be careful how much you dose, i never dose the recomended amount as ive lost tiger and yellow shrimp to overdose. when i bought a small bottle of flourish iron once i got a little plastic droper with measurements on it, makes dam sure you dont overdose. i got stupid and couldnt remember which tank i had dosed and over dosed it the next day i have a chart now i use so i know when to dose what. i have diy c02 and does the excel 1 time a week and underdose! im sure some people dose like crazy but i dont have to.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

excel can be very toxic just be very careful on how much you dose I personally wouldn't use it at all


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

yeh, better to be safe then sorry. I'll stay clear of Excel. I'm actually using it for my RCS and they are fine. But CRS are much more expensive....


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

I am using Excel everyday in CRS tank without problem.
I even do some overdose of EXCEL, but some said should not do that.

Also, when you use it better keep filter off for 10 - 20 mins because Excel needs time to function. 
I read some post from other forum of EXCEL can work in the tank for 8+ hrs to provide carbon sources. 
It works for me since I don't use CO2 in tank. My CRS tank's java moss grow from 1 golf ball size to 3 or 4 golf ball size now lol.


If I write something wrong, please correct me.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

kelvin2go said:


> I am using Excel everyday in CRS tank without problem.
> I even do some overdose of EXCEL, but some said should not do that.
> 
> Also, when you use it better keep filter off for 10 - 20 mins because Excel needs time to function.
> ...


some people say excel kills moss too.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

excel is good for getting rid of ricca and pelia also. i treied for months to get rid of ricca but excel got rid of it for me.

i would be scared to dose it with crs or any invert for that matter. imho


----------

